
Show HN: Sayable – send links with 3 randomly generated words - tonyonodi
https://sayable.co/
======
CheckHook
Nice work, much better than the usual hard for humans - easy for computers URL
shorteners. [https://xkcd.com/936/](https://xkcd.com/936/)

